# Contemporary extension on thatched cottage



## Toto (16 May 2007)

Extending a thatched cottage in near future for habitation. 

Currently:
- Two thirds thatched, remainder slate
- Mud walls, small sash windows throughout
- Open fire etc
- No listings/preservation orders on building

Hoping to add a substantial and (dare I say) contemporary one-storey return to slated section, timber framed, with full height glass panels, timber cladding etc.

Worried about limitations/restrictions I would encounter from Limerick County Council, old-fashioned/narrow minded architects/others.

Has anyone ever come across a similar project? Or am I crazy?


----------



## ang1170 (16 May 2007)

Sounds wonderful. I'd say the most important thing is to get yourself a good architect who's done similar work in the past. Try looking in a magazine called "House" that comes out three or four times a year for inspiration and some architects.

We got planning last year (from Dublin City Council) for a very contemporary extension to our Edwardian red-brick terrace house: should be no problem with design per se. However, you might have an issue with things like roof finishes, height etc. (friends of ours had problems for something similar in Wicklow).

I think these days that planners are more open to the idea that good quality contemporary design is better than pastiche in most cases.


----------



## Janet (16 May 2007)

You could try asking on http://countrytalkandtips.myfreeforum.org/ - there's at least one person there who has had an extension built to a thatched cottage.  It I remember correctly they weren't allowed to have the extension thatched as well as there would have been a big discrepancy between the new and the old (maybe in colour?).


----------



## kiwijbob (17 May 2007)

you really should consult you Development Plan, in Fingal Co Co
there are restrictions on Vernacular buildings and these buildings 
aren't protected structures, remember there is a list of proposed 
protected structures and they should be treated as if they 
were on the actual list.  You might contact your Local Authority
and ask to speak with a conservation architect as that's who the 
planners will go to anyway.


----------



## Vanilla (17 May 2007)

Did you see the grand design programme where the couple had their original country cottage thatched roof burn down and they then rebuilt the original with a very contemporary extension? If not, then try and get it to watch it. Sounds similar project although it won't help you with the irish planners.


----------



## paddi22 (17 May 2007)

I'd second the House magazine

[broken link removed]

A friend got back issues and they often tackle projects like that.


----------



## Toto (17 May 2007)

Many thanks all. 

Have now subscribed to 'House' and back issues on the way.

Janet -  I had a thorough look through 'Countrytalkandtips', but failed to locate thread/posts you mentioned. Would love to get in contact with these people, can you recollect anything else about that discussion?????

Project is a few years off, but anticipating plenty of correspondence with planning, research starts now.


----------



## davidoco (17 May 2007)

Don’t expect just because you see it done in a magazine or somebody else did it that the local authority planning department (or particular planning official) will like and allow your idea.

Had experience of 2 bed natural stone and slate cottage wanting to be extended to rear (modest 300 sq ft extra) and all attempts to introduce a modern feel to the extension were resisted.


----------



## Janet (17 May 2007)

Sorry about that.  The discussion may have taken place on a different board - there's a bunch of us who are on several boards and it's hard to keep track.  That board is all Irish based people though so most useful for you to post a question to.  If you ask the question you'll get an answer soon enough.


----------



## C'on (2 Mar 2011)

Hi toto, just wondering if you went ahead with your extension and if so how you got on? we are about to embark on a similar project


----------



## Cottier (13 Mar 2011)

yes, me too. We've had the opposite queries. We want to 'thatch and match' the most visible aspect of a new L-shaped kitchen extension onto an old cottage (but with a more contemporary elevation on the other side at the back, mainly glass folding/sliding doors). The planning office like the outline idea as sustainable and in keeping with the existing property but every architect we've spoken to informally doesn't like the concept and wants to keep the new and old very separate in style etc.


----------

